# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Uber, Inc., app-based transportation network and taxi company, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - uber.com

youtube.com/Uber

facebook.com/uber

twitter.com/uber

linkedin.com/company/uber-com

instagram.com/uber

Uber Technologies Inc. on Wikipedia

CEO - Dara Khosrowshahi

Co-founder - Travis Cordell Kalanick

Co-founder - Garrett Camp

Divisions:

Uber AI Labs

Advanced Technologies Center (Advanced Technologies Group)

Projects:

Neuropod

Uber Freight, free app that matches trucking companies with loads to haul

Uber Elevate, urban transportation with flying vehicles

self-driving cars

----------


## Airicist

Spotify Your Ride 

Published on Nov 17, 2014




> We've teamed up with Spotify to make it showtime whenever you request a ride. You’re the DJ — connect Spotify to your Uber account and choose your music from the backseat.

----------


## Airicist

Google vs. Uber in battle of self-driving taxis? 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Reports say Google is working on its own version of Uber while Uber is mimicking Google with its own self-driving cars. Meanwhile, we wait for the Samsung Galaxy S6 to be revealed next month.
> "Watch out Google, Uber may be making its own self-driving cars"
> 
> The ride-hailing service partners with Carnegie Mellon University to build a high-tech lab that focuses on mapping, vehicle safety and autonomy technology.
> 
> by Dara Kerr
> February 2, 2015


Article "Google-Uber Battle Over Robo-Taxis Could Boil Down To Mapping"

by Doug Newcomb
February 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Uber’s Autonomous Cars Will Destroy 10 Million Jobs and Reshape the Economy by 2025"

by Zack Kanter
January 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Uber & EE: Powering innovation with 4GEE

Published on Jul 28, 2015




> At EE we are helping our customers drive innovation withinin their industry. Discover how superfast and reliable 4GEE is helping Uber transform the taxi service industry, delivering a seamless experience to its customers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber Plans for Driverless Cars, Hires Hacking and Robotics Experts"

by Joseph Menn and Heather Somerville
August 31, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Top 10 Uber Facts

Published on Apr 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Our next chapter: Otto joins Uber"

August 18, 2016

Otto

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo V. Uber Suit Could Become Criminal Case Following Judge's Referral To Justice Department"

by Alan Ohnsman
May 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Congratulations to Uber, the Worst Performing IPO in U.S. Stock Market History"

by Bryan Menegus
May 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber buys AI firm to advance push on autonomous cars"
Uber has been moving into new technologies that could see deployment of autonomous vehicles and even flying cars in the coming years.

June 27, 2019


Mighty AI, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "SoftBank is more than $600 million underwater on its Uber investment as stock hits an all-time low"

by Ari Levy
September 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Exclusive: Inside Uber’s new app with CEO Dara Khosrowshahi

Sep 26, 2019




> Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi sits down for an interview about the next generation of its app, and the many challenges facing the company today. The company is adding a raft of new safety features, boosting alternate modes of travel like bikes, scooters, and public transportation, and getting involved in “virtual restaurants,” in addition to dozens of other product announcements that amount to a major bid to become “the operation system for your everyday life.”


Article "Inside Uber’s plan to take over city life with CEO Dara Khosrowshani"
‘I am very confident that we’re going to stick around in the future’

by Andrew J. Hawkins
September 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber founder Travis Kalanick is leaving the company’s board of directors"

by Darrell Etherington
December 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber acquires meal delivery service Postmates for $2.65 billion"
Postmates will continue to run, combined with Uber Eats

by Andrew J. Hawkins
July 6, 2020

Postmates Inc.

----------

